
FreeBSD 10.4-Release - tachion
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-announce/2017-October/001804.html
======
kqr
If you're on the edge about trying FreeBSD on some server instead of Linux, I
strongly suggest diving in. I decided to go with FreeBSD on my home server
after some back-and-forth, and it has been nothing but a thoroughly positive
experience.

\- The structure of the system makes total sense to me, making it easy to do
stuff.

\- The system is relatively simple in its design, which means I actually feel
like I could troubleshoot any aspect of it. With Linux I often end up in a
situation where I think, "Okay, and that component is in $complex_subsystem_12
so I have no chance of fixing it."

\- The documentation is great. For regular system maintenance, mostly
everything you'll ever need is in the FreeBSD Handbook and you can often find
separate, but equally complete, documents for more specific tasks like the
Porter's Handbook, the Project Model documentation, the Developer's Handbook
and the various system architecture/design books floating around.

~~~
binaryapparatus
Same recommendation for desktop too. Switching from Arch to FreeBSD couple of
months ago was the best move I could do.

Silly way to compare stuff but my Arch always run with processor at 70-72
degrees Celsius. Same setup on FreeBSD and my processor runs at 39-45. Since
everything else but kernel runs as exact copy it shows to me that FreeBSD
either has less kernel overhead or does scheduling better.

~~~
drsopp
I remember back in the 90s when I listened to my 100MHz CPU with a radio.
FreeBSD sounded like gentle raindrops. Windows 95 screamed.

~~~
CyberDildonics
You should do that again, a writeup on that with audio would be garner plenty
of attention.

------
Bino
If you can, you should consider updating to 11.1 instead.

~~~
iamtew
Why?

~~~
vertex-four
At least partially because you only have another year of support for FreeBSD
10.x, whereas FreeBSD 11.x is expected to be supported until 2021. This
includes security fixes.

~~~
hhw
11.x may supported until 2021, but 11.1 itself will only be supported up until
11.2 is released + 3 months. So if 11.2 is released before the end of July
2018, then 10.4 which has an EOL of October 31st, 2017 would actually be
supported for longer.

Generally speaking, more conservative users will wait at least until the xx.1
point release before switching to that major version, but if you're on the
very conservative side you may want to wait until xx.2. However, there are
numerous updates even between minor point releases which you could apply if
any errata are discovered if you don't mind.

~~~
vertex-four
Yes, but the point of point-releases is that they're largely about maintenance
and hardware support - so moving from 10.x to 11.x might take some testing,
maybe rewriting some management scripts, etc, but 11.1 to 11.2 should be
easier since nothing major changes about the system. Having a year's buffer to
migrate means that if there are issues, you can fix them or get them fixed
before 10.x EOLs and you're stuck running an unsupported OS.

------
sjbr
There is a newer version for production: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE

------
gkya
Full release notes:
[https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.4R/relnotes.html](https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.4R/relnotes.html)

------
butterisgood
Is this release called "good buddy"?

